# What is This?



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I found this strange root-like structure growing all over the driftwood in my viv. It appears to be growing out from the cracks in the driftwood. Could it be a slime mold?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

No it is not slime mold. Do you have a fern nearby? It looks like fern root to me.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a Maidenhair fern on the other side of the tank. It's probably 8 inches away. I don't see any of these roots near it though. Could it be something that was in the wood when i got it? It's from Black Jungle. It doesn't bother me but i was just curious what it is.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

It just looks like fungal mycelia to me... :wink:


----------

